# الكلور الحر ومدى تأثيره على وحدات التحلية....



## الصويل (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أخوتى
أود بكل الأحترام أن تمدوننى بالقيمة الأدنى والأعلى للكلور الحر فى مدخل مياه البحر الخاص بوحدات التحلية ؟وما هو الخطر الناجم عن زيادة تركيزه فى المياه الداخلة لخلايا المبخر ؟ واذا كان تركيز الكلور الحر فى مدخل مياه البحر يتجاوز القيمة المسموح بها ولا يمكننى التحكم فى معدل حقنه مثلا !! فما هى الطريقة الأفضل والتى بها يمكننى من خفض تركيزه الى القيمة المسموح بها وشكرا ......
(أقصد بعدم التحكم فى معدل الحقن هو مثلا اذا كان مدخل مياه البحر مشترك بين محطة بخارية لأنتاج الطاقة الكهربية ومحطة تحلية ) لأنه عادة القيم الموصى بها تختلف من محطة انتاج طاقة كهربية الى أخرى مائية ) وشكرا .............


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
يحقن الكلورين على مياه البحر الداخله الى تبريد محطات توليد الطاقة لمنع نمو الكائنات البحرية الدقيقة مثل الطحالب والاصداف والقواقع وغيرها داخل خطوط الماء لمنع تسكيرها لانابيب المكثف ويكون التركيز في هذه الحالة 0.3 جزء/مليون ويتم حقن تركيز اعلى من ذلك بشكل مفاجئ لمنع تكيف هذه الكائنات مع تركيز ثابت وقد يصل التركيز الى 1 جزء/مليون وعند عودة الماء الى البحر يمرر على حجرة كبيرة مكشوفة تقوم بمهمتين ، المحافظة على الضغط داخل المكثف ثابت لاستمرارية كفاءة التبريد اضافة الى تبخير او تطاير غاز الكلور وفي العادة يكون تركيز الكلور بها اقل من 0.2 جزء/مليون ومن هذه الحجرة يتم ضخ جزء من مياه البحر الى وحدة التحلية بهذا التركيز تقريبا . ويتم التخلص من هذا التركيز من خلال المخلخل بحيث لا يحتوي الناتج على غاز الكلورين . اما اضرار الكلورين فهو غاز مؤكسد قوي يعمل عمل الاكسجين في تفاعلاته وبالتالي يؤدي الى تآكل اجزاء من الوحدة مثل المصافي الداخلية وكذلك تسريع تآكل الاقطاب المضحية ( الخارصين ) الخاصة بالحمايه لمعدن الوحدة ورفع الايصالية الكهربائية للمنتج .
ولذلك يفضل امرار المياه المنتجة الى وحدات التبادل الايوني للتخلص من الاملاح الى قد تكون حملت مع البخار الى الخزانات . وليس هناك اي اجراء ممكن غير الوضع التشغيلي العادي . ويعتبر المخلخل المائي من اول المعدات التي تخلص مياه البحر من غاز الكلور وكذلك احيانا الامونيا التي قد تأتي مع البخار الابتدائي .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الصويل (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخى نبيل على ردك وأعذرنى على تأخرى فى مصافحتك عبر الموضوع لظروفى الخاصة .....
وبخصوص ردك فقد فهمت بأن أعلى تركيز ممكن يكون للكلور الحر فى مدخل مياه البحر لوحدات التحلية هو0.2 ملى غرام باللتر وهذا يعنى انه لو ارتفعت أعلى من ذلك فان لزيادته مخاطر قد قمت بذكرها ...... وقد ذكرت بأنه من العادة ان تستخدم المياه المستخدمة لعملية التبريد فى مكثف الوحدات البخارية كمياه تغذية لوحدات التحلية نظرا لأنخفاظ تركيز الكلور الحر فيها .الى هنا والموضوع تمام لكن أنا سبق وان ذكرت بأننى أستخدم مدخل مياه بحر مشترك مع محطة انتاج طاقة بخارية وان حقن الهيبو كلورايت يتم التحكم فيه فى المحطة البخارية حسب توصيات الشركة المنفذة لمشروع المحطة البخارية !!!! تسألى هو هل من الممكن تركيب منظومة على الخط المزود للمياه بالنسبة لمحطة التحلية تقوم مثلا بالتقليل من تركيز الكلور الحر دون التأثير السلبى على المياه الناتجة كمياه شرب وكذلك دون حدوث اى مشاكل جانبية للمبخر ومساعداته ؟ دمت بكل خير وتقبل احترامى لك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل بالامكان اعطائي مواصفات المياه المنتجة قبل التعديل لتصبح جاهزة للشرب وما هو تركيز الكلورين الحر في مياه المصدر( البحر) عند مأخذ وحدة التحلية الحد الاعلى للتركيز والحد الادنى
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الصويل (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة لمواصفات المياه المنتجة سأقوم بأجراء التحاليل والتى أود أن تذكرها لى حتى أقوم بها أو انك تريد تحاليل عامة لأى مياه !!!! وبخصوص الحد الأدنى لحقن الكلورين الحر هو 0.4 ملى غرام باللتر والحد القصى والذى تم قياسه هو 1.2 ملى غرام باللتر. أو بكل لطف ان تمدنى بنوعية التحاليل التى تريدها من المياه المنتجة ؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذا ما اردته فقط تركيز الكلورين . ضمن هذا الوضع ليس هناك اي خوف من اية مشاكل في وحدة التحلية لان هذه المواصفات( الكلورين الحر) في مياه الشرب مقبولة وفيما يخص وحدة التحلية فباذن الله لا خوف عليها ضمن هذه المواصفات وليس هناك اي داعي للتخلص من الكلورين الحر . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الصويل (18 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا جزيلا أخى على تواصلك وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك ..
الشىء المهم هنا أن الشركة المنفذة لمشروع محطة التحلية طلبت منى مواصفات معينة لمياه البحر ومن أهمها الا يزيد تركيز الكلورين على 0.2 ملى غرام باللتر !! واذا زاد عن المعدل المطلوب فهيا أعنى الشركة المنفذة غير مسئولة عن حصول أى تأكل يحدث جراء زيادة نركيز الكلور الحر من تأكل نقرى لجسم المبخر أو تكون حمض الهيدروكلوريك جراء تكون غاز الكلور فى الغازات الغير متكاثفة والتى بدورها يتم طردها الى المخلخلين الرئيسى والفرعى والذى سيتفاعل ضمنا مع البخار المتكاثف على أسطح المخلخل الرئيسى عند توقفه كمرحلة ثانية أى عند الوصول ال خلخلة جيدة للمبخر وسيتكون عندها الحامض والذى بدوره سيحدث انهيار للمخلخل الرئيسى .
أسف على الأطالة وشكرا لك.


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم
من الناحية العلمية هذا الوضع لن يحدث وذلك بسبب ان درجة حموضة مياه البحر تقريبا 8.3 وبالتالي لن يكون هناك مجال لتأثير حامض الهيدروكلوريك الناتج . اضافة الى ان من مواد الحقن التي تحقن على مياه التحلية لمنع الترسبات والفوم تحتوي على sodium poly phosphate وهذه ترفع درجة الحموضه ايضا الى اكثر من 8.3 . واعتقد ان الشركات المنفذة لاي مشروع دائما تسعى لايجاد عثرات وثغرات على اساس لو حصل اي خلل خلال عمليات التشغيل يكون هذا سببا للتبرير وليس جودة المعدن او مكونات الوحدة . ولذلك اما ان يتم تقليل الحقن لمياه البحر بالكلورين او عزل خط السحب بعيدا عن منطقة الحقن . او قبول تحمل المسؤولية على اساس فيما لو كان السبب الحقيقي لاي مشكلة هو الكلورين وهذا مستبعد على المدى القصير نسبيا اي نتحدث عن 10 سنوات فأكثر . وهذا رأيي
وساسأل الله لكم التوفيق .


----------



## الصويل (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
شكرا أخى الكريم على كل حرف كتبته للمعرفة وأتمنى من الله أن يمدك بالصحة والعلم .......
وفقك الله وبارك خطواتك والى غدا أفضل ان شاء الله


----------



## Professor90 (17 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الطرح.. استفدت


----------

